# Juice tasting



## Silver (15/4/16)

Am starting this thread for us to discuss our views on juices we have tasted. Not full reviews but just short comments, ideas, comparisons and whatever else.

Tonight was *Coffee and Tobacco tasting night* with my dear mom, @Poppie

It was also a major pitstop for her two Reos - a good clean on the contact points and atties, some dielectric grease and of course, new coils. Her Reos are now firing with great gusto and my mom is a happy vaper again 




Now onto the juice tasting. We bought these four juices a while back from @VapeGrrl at VapeClub. My mom loves coffee and tobacco. I do too.

From the outset let me say this - wow, i was impressed. They were all good! Very rare for both of us to like 4 out of 4. We dripped them one by one on the RM2 on one of my moms Reos with a new wick for each juice. We didnt spend too long on each juice. Only about two or three drippings each.

*@BumbleBee's Machete* - my gosh, this was the star of the night. Such a lovely taste. Dark chocolate with a bit of bitterness, deep coffee. Fairly sweet. Delicious!!
*Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco* - what a great tobacco. I tasted this about two years ago and dont know why I didnt take to it. Its awesome, @Alex you are right! Both my mom and I loved this. Its a dry grassy sort of tobacco with some kind of "oriental" spice note to it. Very very nice.
*Milk Lab - Frappe* - also lovely. A lighter cappucino type vape. But you can taste a stronger espresso type coffee in there. Soft and fluffy. Not too sweet. Classy. A bit weak for us on this equipment only in 6mg, but very enjoyable.
*Wiener Vape Co* - Good Boy - wow, another great tobacco, a bit sweeter than Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco but not too sweet. Is there a feint fruit of sorts I am picking up in there? Good straight tobacco taste. I like this.
My mom and I were so chuffed about these four juices. We picked them carefully and Lindsay at VapeClub did advise my mom based on her preferences but I am still quite amazed we liked all 4 juices. I am now upset I didnt get them for myself as well 

Perhaps the biggest surprises were how much we liked Bumblebee Machete and my "re-discovery" of Pure Tobacco from Vape Elixir.

Lovely evening and most productive...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## shaunnadan (16/4/16)

That sounds like an amazing evening! 

I think I need to start up the juice tasting evenings... @Rowan Francis bring them zampleboxes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (16/4/16)

Sounds like a great evening @Silver !

Been playing around with such an idea in my head for a long time now. In PTA, Ive attended a number of wine/brandy tasting/pairing events in the last two years or so, most of which was R200+ for a great evening, including liquors, food and the actual presentation. If we have a decent, vape-friendly venue, Im sure we can organize a very good juice tasting/pairing event with adequate attendance.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Went through a Nostalgia tasting last night... Twink'd is pretty good. Not as good as Mad Hatter which has become my ADV though. Twink'd is a super subtle pastry vape. 

Also tested his Morning Glory which to me is like putting my head down a freshly cleaned toilet just like every other froot loops juice. I just dont gel with lemon. Tried all of them now and no Looper clones for me eww.

Mad Hatter will stay in rotation. Top notch juice over a few bottles already. Never tire of it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

@BumbleBee where can I find your gear in CT?...


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/16)

Silver said:


> Am starting this thread for us to discuss our views on juices we have tasted. Not full reviews but just short comments, ideas, comparisons and whatever else.
> 
> Tonight was *Coffee and Tobacco tasting night* with my dear mom, @Poppie
> 
> ...


Wow, winner on getting a full 4 out of 4 juices that you enjoy 

I'm glad you and @Poppie like that Machete, I'm met your mom at the last meet, she's pretty cool 

Good boy is really good too, I love the sweetness in that one not sickly sweet and maintains its flavour all day.

I'm working my way through @SunRam's tobaccos, that guy really knows his tobaccos. I've never really enjoyed tobacco flavours but so far I haven't tried one by Vape Elixir that I don't like, what's more I think most can even become ADVs for me. So far I've tried:
*Shipwrecked* - An almost sweet Turkish blend
*Pure Tobacco* - very mild easy going mindless vape 
*Alpha Tobacco* - OMG this stuff is awesome, rich and nutty and oh so smooth
*Black Cigar *- not as strong as I thought it would be, very pleasant dark tobacco
*Tropical Tobacco* - @Silver and @Andre you need to try this, I get a dried fruit out of this mild tobacco which hides very well in the background, such a well balanced mix. I added just a touch of WW Table Mountain to this to bring those fruity notes out.
*Cumarin Pipe* - I did not like this one at first but it definitely grows on you given the chance, quite unique and very awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @BumbleBee where can I find your gear in CT?...


It's only available at VapeClub in JHB


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)

Snow Wolf Mini's with brand new 0,9Ω cCell Ceramic Coils in a Target Tank! Tanks filled and will be left overnight to soak the new coils!

Flawless Aftermath from @Sir Vape 



Pompous Pom Queen Bee from @Zeki Hilmi 



Marshmallow Man from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Didn't like most of the juices I bought but the Marshmallow man I'm really enjoying... very different to anything I normally vape and it's like vaping fluffy clouds of marshmallow! About to refill the Target tank a 3rd time today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

